# Any info on this Ariens S17 (seller calls it a 724)?



## VifferFun (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm considering buying this Ariens S17 (which the seller calls an Ariens 724 with a 7hp and 24" swath) for only $125. It seems like a decent deal, and he says it works well except that the choke switch is broken. I can't seems to find any information on the Ariens S17 online. Is this a decent machine? Is the S17 and 724 the same thing? Any idea on how old it would be based off the picture?

Thanks!


----------



## VifferFun (Jan 7, 2014)

Also, apparently it doesn't have electric start. Would this blower be a bear to pull start if I'm storing outside under a tarp with temperatures typically in the range of -15C to 0C (i.e. 5F to 32F)?


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

never heard of an s17 are you sure the 1 Is not a T? as in a ST724 Or similar. Electric start will help in the cold. Usually a good well maintained will start in 1-2 pulls. You will definitely need the choke to be fixed however to get it to start properly.


----------



## VifferFun (Jan 7, 2014)

Colored Eggs said:


> never heard of an s17 are you sure the 1 Is not a T? as in a ST724 Or simular


You are a genius  the seller just sent me another email calling is an "ST724". I guess the "24" portion of the sticker has either come off, or is in a different font or something. I guess I should be able to find more info online now 

Is the Ariens ST724 a decent machine? Could it handle heavier snow left by residential snow plows? Will I have trouble pull starting if if it's stored outside under a tarp in the cold?

Thanks!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

the choke pieces are cheap.

It does have electric start I can see it in the picture. maybe it is just broken. bolt on a new starter and go.

In the picture directly to the right of the gas cap is the starter switch box shaped like a upside down T with the wire coming out.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

VifferFun said:


> You are a genius  the seller just sent me another email calling is an "ST724". I guess the "24" portion of the sticker has either come off, or is in a different font or something. I guess I should be able to find more info online now
> 
> Is the Ariens ST724 a decent machine? Could it handle heavier snow left by residential snow plows? Will I have trouble pull starting if if it's stored outside under a tarp in the cold?
> 
> Thanks!


Most Ariens are decent and for the price you posted I would grab it (in my case) I do not have any experience with that particular but as a whole Ariens usually has good machines. Starting it all depends on how it is stored and taken care of. A good well maintained snowblower can usually start in 1 to 2 pulls. If you want an electric start they can be added. Just check the flywheel to see if it has a ring of gears on it Sometimes the engine even has writing that says it can be added. I would suggest taking a look at it. There is a video on Donyboy73 youtube saying what to Look for. If you want I can find the video for you. It goes over the parts you should look over before diving into a snowblower.


----------



## VifferFun (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks guys. I guess for $125 I don't have a lot to lose. To have a mechanic replace/repair the choke switch and electric starter, would I be looking at about $200 for the repairs? Unfortunately, I'm not a handy person to do this stuff on my own


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

the choke parts are about $10, electric starter about $80. A good mechanical person could put those pieces on in about 15 minutes tops.

I am not sure based solely on the look of that machine that it is right for you since you are not handy. It looks to have had a life on the harder side or just not cared for. With the above and a basic service/tune you will be in easily over $300.

$125 is great for a person doing the work themselves.

what area are you in? Maybe the is another near you. I personally would offer $80. To help with repairs.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I see them for sale here from time to time. They seem like a compact smaller and lighter blower for areas that don't get a lot of snow.

Listed as ST7 here. I think the handles say ST724, but it isn't in the picture. (overpriced)
Ariens Snowblower

This one says ST524. The ST5 is in bold and the 24 is a faint outline.
Ariens S524 2 years old

Model number 932022 here.
7HP Electric Start Ariens 2-Stage Snowblower Snow thrower


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

td5771 said:


> the choke pieces are cheap.
> 
> It does have electric start I can see it in the picture. maybe it is just broken. bolt on a new starter and go.
> 
> In the picture directly to the right of the gas cap is the starter switch box shaped like a upside down T with the wire coming out.


Good eye TD! 
As to the starter being "broken", I'd be inclined to take it off real quick and bench test it and clean and lube it. Good chance it just needs a little TLC.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Shryp said:


> This one says ST524. The ST5 is in bold and the 24 is a faint outline.
> Ariens S524 2 years old


2 years old? umm..no.
more like 25 to 30 years old..

these 932000 series machines (of this vintage) are fairly small and not well suited to a high-snow climate..in *excellent* condition, I wouldnt pay more than $200 for one..

this one: http://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/4269326835.html
IMO isnt worth a penny over $100.

Scot


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

that one in cleveland is the likes of which I drag off the curb for parts.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> 2 years old? umm..no.
> more like 25 to 30 years old..
> 
> these 932000 series machines (of this vintage) are fairly small and not well suited to a high-snow climate..in *excellent* condition, I wouldnt pay more than $200 for one..
> ...


Heck I have paid 50.00 for snow blowers in better shape! Just from looking at It you have to wonder how good of shape the rest is in.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Viffer,
where are you located? (just a city and state is fine)
depending on where you live, these smaller/older 932000 series machines might not be a great choice for you..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The one with the rusted shell could in fact be in better shape than it looks..
there was a known paint issue in the early 80's..(with all the snowblower manufacturers, not just Ariens)..It was the early days of experimentation with electrostatic painting (powder coating) and all the kinks hadnt been worked out yet..many machines had really bad paint failure, as seen in this one:

7HP Electric Start Ariens 2-Stage Snowblower Snow thrower

So it looks bad..but it might run fine..
but even still, there is no reason to ever buy one with that paint issue from that era.. just because there is no need to..its very easy to find earlier, and later machines that dont have this paint issue, and will run good *and* look good both..there is no reason to buy a rust-bucket..

Scot


----------



## VifferFun (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for your help everyone! For the record, I am about 2 hours from Toronto, Canada (and we typically get more snow than Toronto does). The blower would be used for the two double-width driveways that appear in the second photo. 

So it sounds like the advice is that the old Ariens in my original post may not be the best fit for me since I'm not a handy guy who likes to do the work myself. Someone mentioned that with a tuneup and repairs and everything, I would probably be in for up to $300 anyway. Something doesn't sit right about the seller either, since I can see that he currently has three other blowers for sale, and is looking for dead blowers, chainsaws, etc. He's obviously a mechanic, so I find it a little strange that he wouldn't just fix up the choke switch and electric starter himself before selling to get more money.

I've come across another local ad for what appears to be a newer Ariens 724 for $400. I think that $400 is about the max that I'm willing to spend on a blower right now, so it's within my price point. It appears to be in good condition and everything work, so it's a less risky buy. Any thoughts? I have attached the pic that is provided by the seller. He didn't say what year it was and it' still a little too early to phone him.

Thanks!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yes, that one looks much better! 
$400 seems a bit high, for me in Western NY..
but that could be a good price for the Toronto area..
I think prices are higher in Toronto..and $400 Canadian
is $370 American..I would consider that an ok price for a 10 year old machine,
if everything is working properly and its been well cared for..

its probably 10 to 15 years old..which isnt bad at all.
Ask if you can get the model number..its probably 932xxx.

Scot


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> yes, that one looks much better!
> $400 seems a bit high, for me in Western NY..
> but that could be a good price for the Toronto area..
> I think prices are higher in Toronto..and $400 Canadian
> ...


+1. I agree that one looks in much better shape than the first one. Most sellers are willing to negotiate, so let him know you're serious & ask what his bottom line is. Good luck.


----------



## VifferFun (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks guys -- I'm going to inquire about it tonight when the seller is hopefully home (he wants to communicate by phone only) and I'll take it from there. It's too bad that he didn't give the model number so that I could estimate its vintage (although sscotsman is guessing 10-15 years old). It's really tough to find photos of snowblowers by year online to compare! Once I eventually get the model from the Ariens sticker, is there a nomenclature that they follow so that I can determine it's year?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## VifferFun (Jan 7, 2014)

Also, do you guys think that the Ariens 724 would fit in the back of a Mazda MPV minivan? Or maybe I'll need to rent a truck?

Thanks!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Viffer, just FYI, "724" isnt any one specific model or type of snowblower..it is dozens, even hundreds, of different models, spread out over many decades.."724" is a very generic term that simply means "7hp and 24" bucket"..you will find this nomenclature used by all snowblower manufacturers..

The actual Ariens model number will be something unique, like 932xxx. 
I have some info about the 932000 series here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page8.html

But there were 724's made from about 1967 to 2005, in many different series..and all the different 724's have little in common..just thought that might be useful to you! 
Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

and I dont know for certain, but it seems that it should fit in the back of a minivan..
but you would need to measure to be sure..im giving it 70% odds it will fit! 
but I cant guarantee it..you might need to disassemble the handlebars a bit.

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have had my 1977 924xxx series in the back of a Honda CRV (first generation). The handle does hit the roof liner and requires keeping the drive lever strapped down. I have also had other snowblowers and a roto tiller in the back of it. If you find that it is too tall you can always lean it back a bit and wedge a block under the front scoop. The higher you lift the scoop the lower the handles will go.


----------

